# Hackerangriff auf Kaffeemaschine möglich



## Newsfeed (18 Juni 2008)

Laut einem australischen Sicherheitsspezialisten weist das Internet Connection Kit des Kaffeemaschinenherstellers Jura Sicherheitslücken auf, mit denen Hacker anderen Leuten den Kaffee versauen können.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Heiko (18 Juni 2008)

*AW: Hackerangriff auf Kaffeemaschine möglich*

Na da hört der Spaß endgültig auf...


----------

